# THE Ultramarines



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I decided to start a log on my Space Marines.

Pics Of:

Tactical Squad 1: Needs Basing.

Tactical Squad 2: Missing one man, needs Basing, Transfers.

Tactical Squad 3: Missing a man, needs Basing, Transfers.

Tactical Squad 4 has been split up because I left some troops at my friends house (I think)

Assault Squad 1: Needs Basing, Transfers.

Rhino 1: Needs Transfers.

Rhino 2: Needs painting and Transfers.

Devastator Squad 1: Needs UDERCOAT, painting, Transfers, Basing.

Chaplain Cassius: Needs Basing.

Scout Squad 1: Needs touchups, Transfers, Basing.

Tyrannic War Veterans: Need painting, Basing.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tactical Squad 1

























Yes the Sergeants got a combi plasma pistol.


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tactical Squad 2


























Tactical Sq 3


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Devastator Sq


























Assault Sq


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rhino 1










Rhino 2










Scouts


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chaplain Cassius 


























Tyrannic War Vets

No. 1


















No.2


















No.3


















No. 4 (Sergeant [Aka. Sgt. Octavius])


















No. 5

I forgot to take a pic of him...


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the tyranic war vets... are they conversions or is there a kit out for them? The painted rhino is pretty rockin' too


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ye I converted them from BfM, or as Galahad calls it--- SMurf Village Playset lol


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking very nice...especially like your gold


----------

